# entry level deckhand



## fisher1990 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am looking to get on a vessal being a entry level deckhand I have what I need to get on just need some help with finding a companie that is looking for those kind of positions if anybody could give m some leads of numbers or places to go to that would be awesome yall have a good day


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Be very careful as there are a lot of ads out there looking for Marine employees. Some of these ads are scams or want $$$$$ upfront. Beware! Anybody that tells you they can help you but wants money upfront to apply to help you, sell you a list, or one day training schools with the guarantee of work, be VERY careful. I have gotten over a thousand calls since January from people that have paid somebody $$$$ and they are still unemployed. 
If you have any doubts, Google the Federal Trade Commission and upfront money scams. They will give you some good advice as far as what to, and what not to do.
PM me with any questions. Tom


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Hornbeck Offshore Services is hiring. Great company


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Bullshark, did you get a job in the Gulf?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a good place to look for offshore jobs.

http://www.rigzone.com/


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been working offshore for a little over a year, crewboat companies are a good place to start looking.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

yea be careful

kinda like the hazmat companies that make you pay for training and guarentee a job

then you drop the money, sit through classes, only to never actually get a call


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Deeplines said:


> Bullshark, did you get a job in the Gulf?


I did! I leave the 16th of this month. I'm working for HOS


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great. You move back to Pcola or still live down south?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Bullshark said:


> I did! I leave the 16th of this month. I'm working for HOS


If you are next to the Discoverer India DrillShip...

Wave to me. LOL


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

South Florida. My wife won't move back. We live in a great place in Martin County so I'm not complaining.


----------

